# 2011/12 Hurricane Midwest All-Star Carpet Series



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Its that time of year again.....we have made some changes to the dates this year again all the races will be on Saturdays. We are starting a week early with a little time in the middle off then going into March this year. Again if anyone has any questions about anything feel free to ask we will do our best to get to them all. Thanks to everyone that makes this series what it is and its been a great 8 years of doing this I hope this is another great year.

*2011/12 Hurricane Midwest All-Star Carpet Series……8th year*​ 
*October 1st*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
*November 12th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
*http://www.rcarindy.com/*
*January 21st*- Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
*February 25th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
*http://www.rcarindy.com/*
*March 24th*-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


Classes
*Novice/Sportsman Sedan*…..17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USGT*……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC 
*Expert Sedan*….17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USVTA*…..25.5 motor limit USVTA ESC rules
*Mini Cooper*…..Silver can motor
*Expert 12th Scale*…..17.5 motor limit open ESC 1 cell lipo
*Host Track House class*…..TBD by each track…1 local class of their choosing.

Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that.

*Start time*
Doors open at 8am….open practice until 11:00pm
First Qualifier at 11:15am….3 total qualifiers and single mains
8 cars max per heat and or main
All sedan/Mini Qualifiers are 6min....12th scale is 8min
VTA and 12th scale all have 8 min mains
USGT, VTA and Mini are all heads up starts
All Classes must have 5 cars entered to be raced that day 

*Rules…..*
Sedan weight……….1380g
USGT weight……….4WD1450g FWD1400g 
VTA weight...........1550g
12th scale weight……730g
Ride height and traction compound are Host Track Rules
ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only
No lipo higher then 8.5V for 2 cell and 4.3 for 1 cell packs will pass tech…this is a pass/fail rule if you fail you are not allowed to make that run. 
Every lipo must be charged in a lipo sack or protective device.

*Sportsman/Novice Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan chassis
Any Body…IE USGT or Protoform Race type bodies
Any 17.5 motor is allowed
Any Pre-mounted tire is allowed
ESC’s are open to what the racer has but encouraged to use the ROAR spec list of ESC

*USGT*
Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed 
Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Only Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims are allowed

*Expert Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan Chassis
Only ROAR/IFMAR approved Bodies
Any ROAR approved 17.5 motor is allowed
No Rear wing higher than the roof of the body
Any Pre-mounted RUBBER tire is allowed
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software

*USVTA Trans AM*
Any 1/10th scale 4WD sedan chassis
Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed
Tires must have full visible tread on tire at first qualifier of the day.
Only Novak 25.5 motors are allowed
All Current USVTA rules will be followed
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time
USVTA list of ESC’s will be in effect

*Mini Cooper*
Basic Tamiya TCS rules….
Any Tamiya M03, M04, M05 or M06 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
No chassis lightening allowed.
Silver can motors only
Any aftermarket hop up allowed

*Expert 12th Scale*
Any 17.5 motor
Any ESC
Any 1cell ROAR approved lipo
Any 12th scale foam tires

Final points standings will be based off of your 4 best results with 1 throw out race if you make all 5 races.

Awards

All awards will be handed out at the end of the *series*....and judging by what we gave out last year you are not going to want to miss this.
The Trophies will be based on turn out for the entire *series*. 
Here is how they will break down if the class averages 10 people per event then we will do awards for the top 3 in the class.....if there is a 15 people per event for the class there will be awards for the top 5.....if there is 20+ people per even for the class then there will be awards for the top 10. If a class fails to get 10 people per event average but there is enough to race at each race meeting the 5 car minimum then there will be just 1 award for the winner of the class.

Dont forget to follow us on Facebook as well.....
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...s/102677532856


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks Good...R/CAR Indy is very happy to be a part of this great series.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

So.... the first race is the same date as the "Southern VTA Nats"???


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Only Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims are allowed*

On another note, I'm very happy with this :hat:

Now that it is in writing we'll see about getting the class going here in Indy.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like under the current format Kyle and I will be in for expert sedan look out B main here we come!!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

cwoods34 said:


> So.... the first race is the same date as the "Southern VTA Nats"???


Yeah its unfortunate that they are both on the same date we tired as best we could to look for another date. With October being really hard to schedule and us wanting to get the first race in before the IIC this was the only date that worked without being too early in the indoor season. As it is now many of the asphalt/parking lot tracks will still be racing by the time this first race of the series. There wasn’t a good alternative to get the race in without a conflict some place.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

too bad about conflicting dates with the southern nationals

Is it like in years past where the best 4 of 5 races count towards the end of the series awards?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jonesy112 said:


> too bad about conflicting dates with the southern nationals
> 
> Is it like in years past where the best 4 of 5 races count towards the end of the series awards?


Yes the awards will be the same as we always do...they are based on turnout over the entire series and your best 4 results count with 1 throw out.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

wow?....that hurt!!!!

well I wish it was something or someway to get it different...but as Im new to this, I understand, and will be there to support the Series like every year...and with USGT in it, gives me another reason to attend...me and several Thunder VTA/USGT will be there...look forward to it..:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Expert Sedan what are the tire choices??...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any pre-mount 

TECHNICALLY foam tires are premounted....... 

KIDDING, kidding............


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

BATTMAN said:


> wow?....that hurt!!!!
> 
> well I wish it was something or someway to get it different...but as Im new to this, I understand, and will be there to support the Series like every year...and with USGT in it, gives me another reason to attend...me and several Thunder VTA/USGT will be there...look forward to it..:thumbsup:


Its nothing personal myron it was the best day would could use with out being even earlier. This is something that happens to us every year where races overlap its hard to get them all free and clear on the schedule. See you at the races....



starrx said:


> Expert Sedan what are the tire choices??...


Most ran Sweep 32QTS tires last year....I would think it would be the same this year.



cwoods34 said:


> Any pre-mount
> 
> TECHNICALLY foam tires are premounted.......
> 
> KIDDING, kidding............


LOL....I cleared that up....:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't make the first race but it looks good for the rest of them!!!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

First Qualifier at 11:15pm….

is this a typo? 11:15pm?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

martymiller35 said:


> First Qualifier at 11:15pm….
> 
> is this a typo? 11:15pm?


Yes....Its fixed.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

TrickyOne said:


> Its nothing personal myron it was the best day would could use with out being even earlier. This is something that happens to us every year where races overlap its hard to get them all free and clear on the schedule. See you at the races....:


okay...and I hope to see you soon also...VTA:thumbsup:


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there onroad practice on the weekends?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a functioning link to the R/CAR Indy website.

http://www.rcarindy.com/


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Kevin I fixed the link!

Also if anyone is looking for a way to get even more track time in before the IIC race in Vegas the first race of the series is 2 weeks before. Along with some of the other races going on in the midwest you can really get some quality track time in before the big event.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

_Full_ VTA rules? (ie. driver figure, designated ESC...)

Thanks, Denney


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Denney said:


> _Full_ VTA rules? (ie. driver figure, designated ESC...)
> 
> Thanks, Denney


We will use Full USVTA ESC rules.

We will not force the driver figure rule but we encourage you to use them.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Change to the First race date!*

Everyone....We have now been able to move the date of the first race to October 1st. There were some conflicts on the previous date that we were looking to find a way to avoid and now because of some changes in our personal schedules the 1st is now the date we will kick off the series. I hope this is plenty of time to get the word out. I will re-do the fliers when I have time next week but please make a note of the first race date change.

*OCTOBER 1st* @ The Track!!!!


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

:dude: IIC on the 3rd not a good date


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah we are aware of the IIC starting on the 3rd we figured that most people going to the IIC would be traveling on the 2nd or the 3rd. So if they could make the race they could come and get some extra track time in before they go. With the race and series races being only 1 day this is much easier to happen then if the race was 2 days. The change isnt going to work for everyone but it will work for more being on the 1st then it would if it was on the orginal date.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

TrickyOne said:


> Yeah we are aware of the IIC starting on the 3rd we figured that most people going to the IIC would be traveling on the 2nd or the 3rd. So if they could make the race they could come and get some extra track time in before they go. With the race and series races being only 1 day this is much easier to happen then if the race was 2 days. The change isnt going to work for everyone but it will work for more being on the 1st then it would if it was on the orginal date.


Great call!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*New Series Poster.....*

Here is the poster for the series with updated info and sponsors.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Dont forget The Date Change.....October 1st first race*

Hey Guys.....dont forget about the date change to October 1st for the first race.

Also the house class for the first race will be F1/WGT.....F1 will be 21.5 blinky or silver can and WGT will be 13.5 1cell Open ESC. This will be a combined class sort of like LaMans type racing. 

The Track will be open for practice the friday before normal hours and practice fees apply.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 Friday Practice @ Harbor Hobbies*

The Track @ Harbor Hobbies will be open for Practice at Noon tomorrow and stay open until 9PM Central time. Normal Practice fees apply....When setting up your pit please be sure that 8 people can fit on each side of the tables. So if you spread out on Friday be ready to close the gap on Saturday. 

Also Saturday the doors open at 8am....first Qualifer goes off at 11:45AM....3 quals and single mains....hope to see everyone there.:thumbsup:


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Great day of racing yesterday with over 70 entries. Super Strong showing from the R/Car group, we hope everyone had a safe trip home


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great layout and PLENTY of grip. As always a smooth program. Thanks!!!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

First time there,good place to race at.Looking forward to coming back.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that came out for the first round...I know the date change hurt some of you and we are sorry that we couldnt get the date worked out earlier then we did. Thanks to Eric and Family for all the hard work this weekend. 

I will have the points posted sometime tomorrow for everyone to see.

I did take some video of the mains I wasnt able to get all the mains in but going forward I will do my best to save enough space on my cam to get all the mains in so I can load them onto You-Tube.

For now here are some of the races that I have.....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after the first race....*

Here are the points after the first race....

Also Just got word from Kevin Cole that they will have practice from 4pm to 10pm on Friday the 11th before the Second round on the 12th of November.

Also the House class will be WGT!!!

If you guys can please keep Kevin Cole and his Family in your prayers with all he is currently going through every little bit will help.

Thanks again everyone and see you guys November the 12th down on the BIG RUG in Indy!

If anyone has any questions or anything please feel free to ask....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you have to sign up before hand or when you get there? I am looking to attend the race in Indy.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Adam...you can sign up at the track upon arrival

Last years race at R/CAR's Big Rug set the series attendance record with 117 entries.

For those of you who have not experience what we offer in Indy...don't miss out on this race...it will be great!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Kevin Cole said:


> Adam...you can sign up at the track upon arrival
> 
> Last years race at R/CAR's Big Rug set the series attendance record with 117 entries.
> 
> For those of you who have not experience what we offer in Indy...don't miss out on this race...it will be great!


thanks Kevin.

Yes you can Sign up at the event....20 dollars for the first class 15 for every class after that.

With MWGS race over with at the Gate last weekend it looks like On-road is doing quite well in our area....lets see if we can break that 117 entry mark on the 12th on the Big Rug!!!

See you guys on the 12th!!!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Fantastic facility, great food, and a really well run program. Kevin is excellent race director.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Dad, CD and I are in for the Indy leg. Expert 12th and WGT for me, Dad will be in for WGT. Can't wait to get back on the BIG RUG.

And also thanks to the organizers of the Hurricane All-Star Series for keeping 12th scale BOOSTED. Should be an awesome way to tune up for the Indoor Champs.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

CypressMidWest said:


> Dad, CD and I are in for the Indy leg. Expert 12th and WGT for me, Dad will be in for WGT. Can't wait to get back on the BIG RUG.
> 
> And also thanks to the organizers of the Hurricane All-Star Series for keeping 12th scale BOOSTED. Should be an awesome way to tune up for the Indoor Champs.


Awesome Ian...good to see you guys will make the trip over.

Are you sure you dont want to run VTA or USGT...LOL...j/k man...see you at the race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I've updated the RCAR homepage to reflect the upcoming Hurricane series coming to the BIG RUG! For those of you who have not raced at RCAR before, on the website, you will find information on how to get to the track, facebook links, Pennington's Hobby Shop (inside R/CAR) and much more! 

www.RCARIndy.com










-Scott Black


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a ProtoForm LTC-R that I finished airbrushing today that I will bring with me on Friday/Saturday. Yep, its originally from Pennington's Hobby Shop in R/CAR. Yep, its for sale. Faskolor paints with metallic black, neon yellow, neon orange and white. Rear wheel openings are uncut so that you can tweek them for your car. Perfect for 17.5 or Sportsman.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

It sounds like Keven Cole has really had a mess with his broken arm and had to have surgery to fix it. Here's the RCAR thread if you've not visited it: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222. 

Poor guy!

I'm sure all will pitch in to make the race go well tomorrow.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

This is just the most recent in a long line of difficulties that Kevin and his family have had. The last few months have been really tough on all of them. I am certain they will appreciate the help. He had extensive surgery and was in hospital yet today (Friday). Last I heard.


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I have a ProtoForm LTC-R that I finished airbrushing today that I will bring with me on Friday/Saturday. Yep, its originally from Pennington's Hobby Shop in R/CAR. Yep, its for sale. Faskolor paints with metallic black, neon yellow, neon orange and white. Rear wheel openings are uncut so that you can tweek them for your car. Perfect for 17.5 or Sportsman.


whats this cost?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

It was $65, but I sold it last night.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

[Also posted on R/Car's thread]

What a great day. The racing was intense but respectful. I learned a tremendous amount and met some really great guys.

I'd like to once again thank Eric Whiteside. You ran a VERY structured and well managed program. You have a lot of our gratitude for helping Kevin you the way you did. We couldn't have done it without you. I REALLY hope to see you all back again in February for the next R/Car Hurricane race.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I brought my camera, but I didn't take very many pictures (sorry).

Here's the gallery, feel free to download and use as you see fit:

http://photos.mybuddypete.com/gallery/20052928_hdrqPK#1580959240_WxNsdXf


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice looking facility. Maybe I'll make it over someday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's some of the photos I got yesterday at R/CAR during the race. Eric, thanks again for running a fun day. We all appreciate it. The other photos are of all of us having a good time! 

The final photo is of my Nissan 350Z. After seeing the Brian/A.J. body running with lights, I had to do the same thing to USGT car! I had a older RAM set in a rock crawler body I wasn't running, so I took that set out of there and remounted it in the 350Z this afternoon. Looks great and I can't wait to see it on the track! 

-Scott


----------



## RustyS (Feb 16, 2003)

Very many thanks to Eric. He saved the day and ran a great program.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Eric! We all apreciated your services!


-Charlie Arterburn


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

eta on the points update?


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you Eric W. and all that stepped up and helped out for all of the work you did. Great program that you ran, very well structured and great play by play. hope to see ya at the next Hurricane Race.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

WOW...I finally get online after a long weekend. 

Thanks everyone who came out to this race....thanks to everyone at R/Car for all the help and support for this race. Kevin Cole I hope you heal quickly and we will keep you in our thoughts. Big Thanks to Eric Whiteside for stepping up and giving up his racing weekend to help the racers and the series....Im truely thankful for your efforts.

I hope to have points up later today....

Thanks again everyone and see you at the next round in Ft Wayne!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

A few more photos off my cell phone. Hopefully you are not in one, picking your nose or something...! :tongue:


----------



## wlpjr2 (Jan 19, 2008)

All of us at R/Car want to thank Eric for all his help this weekend. Kevin is at home resting and wanted me to Thank Everyone for coming out and especially thank all the local guys that helped make the weekend a great success!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great second race of the series. Thanks again to all of the guys that come down to race, and a HUGE thanks to Mr Whiteside for running the race program all day. It was a huge help and im not sure we could have done it without his help and Randy filling in for Eric. 

Already looking forward to round 3. Im not sure I can wait till the end of January though


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Ditto to what Jonsey said!!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't wait for the next race.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after 2 rounds*

Sorry for the delay....here are the points.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brad Mergy has two slots in the 12th points, he should be in front of me, not a big deal, just thought I'd let ya know.

Thanks for the effort in running the series.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

TrickyOne said:


> Sorry for the delay....here are the points.


I'll enjoy my battle with young Blake! Can't wait for the next one.....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

martymiller35 said:


> Brad Mergy has two slots in the 12th points, he should be in front of me, not a big deal, just thought I'd let ya know.
> 
> Thanks for the effort in running the series.


Ooops....sorry I fixed that.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

is the hpi dodge stratus body legal??..(USGT).. part# 7316


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

starrx said:


> is the hpi dodge stratus body legal??..(USGT).. part# 7316


anybody??


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would guess no, since the Stratus is typically designed as a "race" body...... I used to run that exact body on a nitro TC.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> I would guess no, since the Stratus is typically designed as a "race" body...... I used to run that exact body on a nitro TC.


cool thanks.....rob said it is legal....but it shouldnt be...so im not going to get it..he made it sound like he need to update the rules


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Is the 17.5 12th scale class blinky?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

guppy said:


> Is the 17.5 12th scale class blinky?


Open speedo.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 3 House class and race info....*

I just got word from Dale at Summit RC in Ft Wayne, IN the host track for Round 3 on January 21st they will have open practice on Friday the 20th from 1-7pm....with a club race starting at 7pm 2 qualifiers and 1 main if you would like to race. Dale has gone with their Traxxas Rally Car class as their house class for this round. This is a new class that Summit has been running so it will be raced by their rules that they normally race with.

Again I hope everyone has a happy and safe Holiday and see everyone in the NEW YEAR! 

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask I have more time now I will be able to check this site more often now....thanks to all that have helped out with everyones questions.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

So u can run boost in 17.5 12th scale?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

guppy said:


> So u can run boost in 17.5 12th scale?


Yes....12th scale is 17.5 open ESC...so you can run boost.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Anybody know who's car this is? I put this pic up on the RCAR website, but wanted to list the racer. This was taken at the recent Hurricane event at RCAR.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Do they run 13.5 boosted or mod 1/12 in this series?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anybody know who's car this is? I put this pic up on the RCAR website, but wanted to list the racer. This was taken at the recent Hurricane event at RCAR.



I believe that belongs to Mr Kevin Kane


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jonesy112 said:


> I believe that belongs to Mr Kevin Kane


Yep thats my ride....epic failure and all...I stake claim to it....lol


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

440OnRoad said:


> Do they run 13.5 boosted or mod 1/12 in this series?


Nope its only 17.5 open ESC for the series.....unless one of the host tracks want to make its house class 13.5 or mod 12th scale.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

*From page one*



440OnRoad said:


> Do they run 13.5 boosted or mod 1/12 in this series?


 

Classes
*Novice/Sportsman Sedan*…..17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USGT*……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC 
*Expert Sedan*….17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USVTA*…..25.5 motor limit USVTA ESC rules
*Mini Cooper*…..Silver can motor
*Expert 12th Scale*…..17.5 motor limit open ESC 1 cell lipo
*Host Track House class*…..TBD by each track…1 local class of their choosing.

Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

TrickyOne said:


> Yep thats my ride....epic failure and all...I stake claim to it....lol


 I didn't use my good camera for the picture. Sorry about that. A little fuzzy. If you have a better photo, I'd be happy to use that. I thought it looked great. Like the older Penske Marlboro Indy Cars!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be interested to see the Rally class! 

Can't wait for the next race..... I always have a good time at Summit. The past 2 races 17.5 has felt REALLY fast with the layouts and traction....... which is a good thing!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I didn't use my good camera for the picture. Sorry about that. A little fuzzy. If you have a better photo, I'd be happy to use that. I thought it looked great. Like the older Penske Marlboro Indy Cars!


I wasnt talking about your photo...I was talking about my driving at the race..lol. The photo looks fine! The car is painted after the "RealTime" NSX and Acura team from 2001 when they took the SCCA class by storm....http://www.nsxprime.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=539


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great the way you did it. This is the scheme I was talking about. Obviously a different kind of car and OMG they are promoting cigarettes!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

promoting cigarettes!....what not in this day an age...lol. If people dont know smoking is bad for them by now an ad on a race car isnt going to stop them....lol.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

What is the track choice going to be for the Indiana race


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

scootr117 said:


> What is the track choice going to be for the Indiana race


Which indiana race? The next race at Summit RC on Jan 21st will be their Traxxas Rally Class....it will be their house rules for the class.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

The big rug race...I may be able to attend that one


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

scootr117 said:


> The big rug race...I may be able to attend that one


when we get closer to that race I will ask Kevin at the Big Rug as to what he would like to have.....their First race they had WGT as their house class....but I dont know if the same will hold true for their next race in Feb. I usually get the house classes after the race before because alot of times the hot local classes come and go so its better to give the host track some le-way in picking the class but not locking them down long before the event.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

The house class at R/CAR Indy(The Big Rug) will be World GT(13.5/Open ESC/ROAR Single Cell/Open 200mm Body)


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Kevin Cole said:


> The house class at R/CAR Indy(The Big Rug) will be World GT(13.5/Open ESC/ROAR Single Cell/Open 200mm Body)


Awesome...Thanks Kevin!!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

What's the diff between novice/sportsman 17.5 and expert other than driver exp. is one blinky?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> What's the diff between novice/sportsman 17.5 and expert other than driver exp. is one blinky?


Driver experience is the only thing that really seperates the two classes....they are both blinky.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Who is in for 17.5 12th at Fort Wayne?


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmmm I might be!!!! I love there track and haven't been in a while


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Redbull johnson said:


> Hmmm I might be!!!! I love there track and haven't been in a while


Double hmmmmm...... :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there a LHS at the Summit track. I will need some tires for USGT.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> Is there a LHS at the Summit track. I will need some tires for USGT.


you gonna run USGT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep.......I got the weekend off work and they don't have WGT. I guess I will bust out the TC and tweek it in for USGT. Are you goin Von?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Redbull johnson said:


> Hmmm I might be!!!! I love there track and haven't been in a while


Don't forget your power supply! I'll have my extra one you used in Cleveland if you do :wave:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> yep.......i got the weekend off work and they don't have wgt. I guess i will bust out the tc and tweek it in for usgt. Are you goin von?


yes thats my plan
are you going on sat & coming back on sat??
If so maybe we can carpool


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

martymiller35 said:


> Who is in for 17.5 12th at Fort Wayne?


I'm in! It's my first time running 17.5 outside of a club race and it'll also be my first time racing in Ft. Wayne. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Railroader said:


> I'm in! It's my first time running 17.5 outside of a club race and it'll also be my first time racing in Ft. Wayne. I'm looking forward to it!


your running 1/12th scale tom?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> your running 1/12th scale tom?


But of course not! 

"Expert Sedan" - 17.5TC baby!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

starrx said:


> yes thats my plan
> are you going on sat & coming back on sat??
> If so maybe we can carpool


I'll be leaving Springfield around 6:30am....I need to see if CD is going before I can say anything about a carpool....the TSX gets filled up quick with two racers and the gear.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is the race tomorrow still going to happen due to weather? If it is still up in the air, when will a decision be made?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

thats cool...hit me on fb


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just picked up a few sets of Solaris tires for the USGT class at the Hobbytown North in Indy (near Castleton Square Mall). They have plenty in stock.

Looking forward to some good racing on Saturday.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just picked up a few sets of Solaris tires for the USGT class at the Hobbytown North in Indy (near Castleton Square Mall). They have plenty in stock.
> 
> Looking forward to some good racing on Saturday.


Excellent, that makes at least 5 running USGT just from the Indy area tomorrow.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

I wanted to say Thanks to Dale and everyone that helped out at Summit R/c for another great event...you guys do know how to make it an enjoyable day racing. I know the weather wasnt perfect for some on the way to the track but the racing action was great none the less. 

I will have the points posted later today.

Next round is the last of the Indiana trips for this season with our 2nd stop at the Big Rug in Indy on Feb 25th.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after 3 rounds w/ 1 drop*

Here are the points so far...I added them up using 1 drop. Any questions or anything feel free to ask.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wondering why you have Charlie Arterburn sittin in 2 diffrent positions in USGT and 17.5 Expert


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

The series Flyer is again on the home page of www.RCARINDY.com now that the 'Birds weekend is over. 

New promo video for RCAR too for those of you who have not been to the track before!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

martini13 said:


> Just wondering why you have Charlie Arterburn sittin in 2 diffrent positions in USGT and 17.5 Expert


My mistake...its now fixed....his position didnt change but now he has a throw out race in each class going forward.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Right on.. Trickyone:thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

We are getting closer to the race on the 25th at the Big Rug! It should be a good race more guys from IL/WI are looking to make the trip down....cant wait.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*RE: Tekin software ver222*

Hey Everyone....there was a new Tekin software ver that was released before it was ROAR approved....ver222....Tekin has pulled it off the web until its approved but its still out there. This version will not be allowed to be used until its ROAR approved. We will have a Tekin Hotwire with us on the 25th if any issues come up. So if you have this version please be sure to use 212 until this is ROAR approved.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hurricane Practice Schedule*

*Thursday Feb.23 4pm-10pm*($5)

*Friday Feb.24 4pm-10pm*(Free if racing at the event)

_Doors open Saturday morning(Feb.25) at 8am...racing starts at 11:15am_

* Biscuits & Gravy available for breakfast and an entire lunch/dinner menu available all day/evening


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Awesome...thanks for the Udate Kevin!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Less than 24 hours now!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, what a great day of racing! Thanks for making the trek to Indy to visit R/Car guys, I had an awesome time.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Wow...what a great race! Thanks to everyone at the Big Rug for another great event....and thanks to all the racers that came out and supported this race we all had a great time with tons of great racing action. I will have the points updated tomorrow there are going to be some really close races heading into the final race we all better be ready for the fight to the finish.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Man thanks to Kevin and all the guys from all over the Midwest for coming to the rug to run..I hope this series keeps coming to town..what a great event!!!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome time guys thanks for coming to the rug!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are several of the pictures I took on Saturday. If you want to save them, just open them and right click. If you are using Firefox as a browser, sometimes it won't let you. Switch to Explorer and it should let you save them.

Royalty free!!!

Photo #1 - Blake's beast! What a car, what a driver!

Photo #2 - Cody's 17.5. I don't know I like his paint job so much. 

Photo #3 - Great turnout! Charlie's 350Z is in the foreground.

Photo #4 - Best Paint of the weekend IMO.

Photo #5 - Steve M. doing some cleaning and tweeking. (I got tired of giving him free advice all day on set up.)

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a few more...

Photo #6 - A view down the front pit row. Intense mechanical work going on!

Photo #7 - Wise eyes watching others race. 

Photo #8 - The final A Main 17.5. What a police line-up! 

Photo #9 - Right after a race. Smiles and relief!

Photo #10 - "Matt, we do not have lobster tails... now quit asking!"

*The concession stand, and all the great food is a real highlight of R/CAR. Kevin thinks its his announcing. Shsssh. Don't tell him otherwise!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after 4 rounds with 1 drop....*

Thanks for the pictures....they look great!!!

Here are the points...lots of really close races all up and down the leader board.....should make for a great final race at The Track on March 24th!

If anyone sees any mistakes please let me know I will fix it ASAP.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

im scared to look at the points after the stellar weekend that I had lol


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jonesy112 said:


> im scared to look at the points after the stellar weekend that I had lol


I think all of us have had that same "stellar" weekend before at some point....sucks that it had to happen on late in the points for you. 

On the bright side it sure helped some othe guys....lol.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

TrickyOne said:


> I think all of us have had that same "stellar" weekend before at some point....sucks that it had to happen on late in the points for you.
> 
> On the bright side it sure helped some othe guys....lol.


Lol, i couldnt imagine who the main beneficiary was in USGT  

Im just happy that as miserable of a weekend as I had, I still had a great time and cant wait for the final round next month.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

WOW, 3-way tie for 1st place in VTA after 4 races (3 best finishes). I really needed that extra point for sneaking by Eric W. and getting 4th on the last turn of the main.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, right behind Blake, like always :thumbsup:

Despite somehow busting a driveshaft in the first minute of the main...... I still had a blast!


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> WOW, 3-way tie for 1st place in VTA after 4 races (3 best finishes). I really needed that extra point for sneaking by Eric W. and getting 4th on the last turn of the main.


Ha ha, gonna have to work on the ride so you don't catch me again with 2 turns to go .

Beware, curbs of death, dots of doom and high banks may all be in play for the finals! jk( I need all the help I can get )

Very nice pictures Scott.


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

:freak:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*house class for the final round @ Harbor Hobbies!!!*

The House class will be Mod Sedan at the Final round of the 2011/12 series....Eric and Karen will supply awards to the top 3 in this class.

Also we will have the awards ready to be handed out at this final race.

The awards break down will be like this....
Mini and Sportsman will receive only 1 award for the overall winner of the series.
12th scale will have awards for the top 3 over all in points.
USGT, USVTA and 17.5 sedan will all have awards for the top 10 in each class.

So if you are close in the points you dont want to miss out to move up a slot or two and walk away with some hardware!!!!

We will again being handing out custom pit boards like last year for all the awards in the classes. They will have the series name and year along with class and rank on them...if you didnt get one last year you got a shot to get one this year!!!!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait. Mod sedan here we come. Is my 4 turn going to be enough or should I try to find a 3.5 :freak:


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> I can't wait. Mod sedan here we come. Is my 4 turn going to be enough or should I try to find a 3.5 :freak:


Boosted 8.5 :thumbsup:

It doesn't matter after seeing the killer paint for Jimmy's GT1 ride


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> I can't wait. Mod sedan here we come. Is my 4 turn going to be enough or should I try to find a 3.5 :freak:


YES. Since Blake gets to run it on a weekly basis he'll probably destroy us, but I'd say we both have a shot at making the A-main :freak:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Mod....should be cool to see.

Less than 2 weeks....get READY!!!


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> YES. Since Blake gets to run it on a weekly basis he'll probably destroy us, but I'd say we both have a shot at making the A-main :freak:


Rumor has it, a certain someone, who's last name begins with an L, may be here as well.

Then again, everyone knows how rumors are in the RC community


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

ercwhtsd said:


> Rumor has it, a certain someone, who's last name begins with an L, may be here as well.
> 
> Then again, everyone knows how rumors are in the RC community


Mr L will only be running mini-coopers and VTA I presume?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Mr L will only be running mini-coopers and VTA I presume?


If that's MOD Mini's and MOD VTA, I'll run it....... :drunk:

Geez, he spanked us up at Leisure Hours... might as well get it on carpet, too!


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

ercwhtsd said:


> Rumor has it, a certain someone, who's last name begins with an L, may be here as well.
> 
> Then again, everyone knows how rumors are in the RC community


Awesome!!

I have not seen Mike Lack from Trackside in years!


----------



## trackratt3 (Jan 23, 2012)

cwoods34 said:


> YES. Since Blake gets to run it on a weekly basis he'll probably destroy us, but I'd say we both have a shot at making the A-main :freak:


I prefer running my mod car, but I have not ran it for the last couple weeks getting my 17.5 car ready for Texas later this week. It will be a blast running mod with you guy's in a couple weeks.:thumbsup: I have been running a 4.5 motor when I run mod.

Blake Keulen


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an OLD Novak 5.5........ it's pretty smooth and has enough power to break a caster block, so it works. If I don't completely embarrass myself I may actually invest in a new motor.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

trackratt3 said:


> I prefer running my mod car, but I have not ran it for the last couple weeks getting my 17.5 car ready for Texas later this week. It will be a blast running mod with you guy's in a couple weeks.:thumbsup: I have been running a 4.5 motor when I run mod.
> 
> Blake Keulen


I'll hve to catch up with you this week down in TX Blake. You guys getting in on thursday


----------



## trackratt3 (Jan 23, 2012)

jonesy112 said:


> I'll hve to catch up with you this week down in TX Blake. You guys getting in on thursday


Yes we are flying down Thursday morning. I am excited it is my first time flying. My parents can't go so I am flying down with Fred Kellner.


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Nexus said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I have not seen Mike Lack from Trackside in years!


Here was here on sunday, so you missed him again


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

ercwhtsd said:


> Here was here on sunday, so you missed him again


One day I will run the damn TCS race. I've had about 200 Tamiya TCs and keep missing the TCS race.


This Hurricane race looks like it's going to be a good time. Will you run the same layout from TCS?


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Nexus said:


> One day I will run the damn TCS race. I've had about 200 Tamiya TCs and keep missing the TCS race.
> 
> 
> This Hurricane race looks like it's going to be a good time. Will you run the same layout from TCS?


Undecided at this point, left side may change drastically and leave the right. We will see.


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

ercwhtsd said:


> Undecided at this point, left side may change drastically and leave the right. We will see.


Just make it a straight shot to the launching ramp onto the straight LOL WHHHHAAAMO!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

ercwhtsd said:


> Undecided at this point, left side may change drastically and leave the right. We will see.


Leave it alone...and the curb of death!!! Let that Curb EAT!!!!


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

TrickyOne said:


> Leave it alone...and the curb of death!!! Let that Curb EAT!!!!


LOL No fair. Because you said your car was untweaked after going airborne into the wall


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

:lol::lol:


TrickyOne said:


> Leave it alone...and the curb of death!!! Let that Curb EAT!!!!


I don't think everyone can appreciate our curbs of death and dots of doom, however,your the boss, so it stays :thumbsup:

Let's get ready to rrrrrrruuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmble!


----------



## pyro8542 (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys can throw down all the power you want, ill try to keep up with my boosted 17.5 to get ready for the race we are going to in Duluth the week after.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

ercwhtsd said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I don't think everyone can appreciate our curbs of death and dots of doom, however,your the boss, so it stays :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's get ready to rrrrrrruuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmble!


In addition to awards for the top 3 in mod, can we also have an award for the mod altitude record?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Nexus said:


> LOL No fair. Because you said your car was untweaked after going airborne into the wall


Thats how the F1 car rolled...lol



ercwhtsd said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I don't think everyone can appreciate our curbs of death and dots of doom, however,your the boss, so it stays :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's get ready to rrrrrrruuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmble!


Awesome!!!!




jonesy112 said:


> In addition to awards for the top 3 in mod, can we also have an award for the mod altitude record?


Some might want to look into getting a parachute installed....just saying...lol. I have mine ready for mod and LH this summer!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Are there any deals on Hotels for the race this weekend?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Indy...I dont know for sure but I think that Eric has a standing deal with the grand hotel that he normally list for his races. I would double check with him....or use orbitz they can get some sweet deals....check in Kenosha, WI there are lots of hotels and they are close to the track.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Tricky has a PM.

-Sean


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hustler said:


> Tricky has a PM.
> 
> -Sean


You got one right back....


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Are there any deals on Hotels for the race this weekend?


If you want cheap and 3 minutes from The Track look up "La Villa Motel". I can't vouch for the place and have never stayed there, but the motel I pass on Sheridan Rd. on my way to The Track. 

It could be ghetto or decent...no idea. It looks fine from the outside and it's literally 3 minutes away.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

ercwhtsd, you have pm.


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Nexus said:


> If you want cheap and 3 minutes from The Track look up "La Villa Motel". I can't vouch for the place and have never stayed there, but the motel I pass on Sheridan Rd. on my way to The Track.
> 
> It could be ghetto or decent...no idea. It looks fine from the outside and it's literally 3 minutes away.


There is a reason we do not recommend any of our housing friends here in town.:drunk:. Ask AJ Wilusz about his experience with 1 of our fine establishments.

Contact Gina at the Gurnee Grand Hotel http://www.gurneegrandhotel.com/


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

ercwhtsd said:


> There is a reason we do not recommend any of our housing friends here in town.:drunk:. Ask AJ Wilusz about his experience with 1 of our fine establishments.
> 
> Contact Gina at the Gurnee Grand Hotel http://www.gurneegrandhotel.com/


Cool. Thanks for info. Is that place rented by the hour?!! Lol



Gear up. Don't lift! Gonna be a fun time.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive got mine booked at the Grand.I stayed there before,nice and clean.Plenty of places to eat around there.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

In 12 hours we'll be leaving Indy...... can't wait!!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Final Points Standings!!!*

WOW...the 8 year and it was one of the better ones IMO. 

Thanks to all the Tracks and their crews for working with us and hosting a series race or two....it was heck of a show and it wouldnt be possible with out you guys....THANK YOU!

Thanks to all the racers that came out and supported this series. I know there are lots of decisions to make on which series you are going to attend Im glad you decided to come to our races....THANK YOU!

There were some awards that were handed out to other racers at your local tracks so if you didnt make the final race but you still finished in a points paying position please check with a local racer that did attend the final race chances are they have them. The only racer who we still have an award for is Jeff Barney....We dont know what your local track is or where you race so please contact me and I will see about getting you your award.

We had a ton of door prizes....like Eric said well over 1000.00 bucks...and I think everyone who stuck around to the end walked away with something....I hope. 

Also Big Thanks to Speedpassion and Novak for their work with the series and the great door prizes.

Here are the final point standings......

Also if any track would like to be a part of the series next year please drop me a line we are always looking to go to new tracks as long as they are with in our core range.

Thanks again everyone...see you guys next Fall/Winter indoor season.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

TrickyOne said:


> There were some awards that were handed out to other racers at your local tracks so if you didnt make the final race but you still finished in a points paying position please check with a local racer that did attend the final race chances are they have them.


I wished I could have made it to Harbor Hobbies. Family stuff kept me from having the chance of coming. Still, Jonesy brought me my award yesterday at R/CAR. I never expected to get that! Now I will be a chick magnet for sure! 










Scott Black


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

I won sportsman do i have an award or anything floating around?!?!


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

jbrracer said:


> I won sportsman do i have an award or anything floating around?!?!


See Kevin's post, you will have to get ahold of him.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jbrracer said:


> I won sportsman do i have an award or anything floating around?!?!


I do have the sportsman award for you if you are Jeff Barney.

What is your local track? Maybe someone is going that way and can drop it off there or I can ship it out if it comes to that. No one at the last race knew where you raced out of so I didnt let anyone take it home. Just give me some info and I will see that you get your award!


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

i sent you a pm


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jbrracer said:


> i sent you a pm


Thanks Jeff right back at you!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

do yall have any info for this years races...classes & locations


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

starrx said:


> do yall have any info for this years races...classes & locations


anybody??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Send a PM to Eric Whiteside (HT user: ercwhtsd) or contact him directly at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies, IL. The Track is the home for many of the individuals involved with maintaining this traveling series. Eric should know some information or at least be able to direct to the appropriate people.

Hope this info help.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Send a PM to Eric Whiteside (HT user: ercwhtsd) or contact him directly at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies, IL. The Track is the home for many of the individuals involved with maintaining this traveling series. Eric should know some information or at least be able to direct to the appropirate people.
> 
> Hope this info help.


yes this helps thanks


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

starrx said:


> do yall have any info for this years races...classes & locations


Sorry I didnt get to this sooner. We dont have news at this point we dont start to really plan anything out until the end of July. So look for something in the coming weeks. 

With tracks closing it might be harder to field a full series at more tracks but we will look into all options.

Brad and I have alot going on this winter but we still really want to plan something....stay tuned.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

TrickyOne said:


> Sorry I didnt get to this sooner. We dont have news at this point we dont start to really plan anything out until the end of July. So look for something in the coming weeks.
> 
> With tracks closing it might be harder to field a full series at more tracks but we will look into all options.
> 
> Brad and I have alot going on this winter but we still really want to plan something....stay tuned.


thanks i really like the hurrican races
maybe the GATE& INDY WILL HOLD 1 OF THE RACES:thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

starrx said:


> thanks i really like the hurrican races
> maybe the GATE& INDY WILL HOLD 1 OF THE RACES:thumbsup:


Thanks we really like getting everyone out for the races but with the track pickins being slim so far this might be a hard year to field a full series but we will work on it.

I doubt the Gate will be a part of any series we run...we like to keep things close to home if you will and only 1 day...going that far for 1 day isnt logical. Nothing against the gate or the guys there but its 5+ hrs from our area here in IL. Is there a new track in Indy? I know about Indy slots but was told the track and pit area is far to small to hold a larger crowd. If the Big Rug is reborn then we would be inclined to line something up with the new place.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

This is a great series that Summit Raceway wants to continue to be a part of and will do whatever is needed to help out. Thank you Kevin and Brad for including us in the past.


----------

